# Good Web-based church directory program?



## Nebrexan (Dec 11, 2008)

Our church has grown to the point where we need a good, computerized way of maintaining a membership directory with photos. It needs to be Web-based and the capability to produce a printed picture directory is critical. It would be nice if it also allowed members to update their own information. Is anyone using such a system now, or do you know of any leads I could follow up on?


----------



## lenflack (Dec 20, 2008)

Check out Stafftool.com


----------

